# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  پیام نور و استرس 1 مهر ! l کمک !

## -Ali-

*با سلام وخسته نباشید خدمت شما دوستان !
من سال 97 اولین کنکورم بود
سال 98 دومین کنکورم ک چیزی ک می خوام رو نشدم!
واسه همین برای سال 99 تصمیم گرفتم بمونم اما با مشکل سربازی مواجه شدم بنابراین در دانشگاه پیام نور انتخاب رشتته کردم !
اما اصلا نمیدونم جواب انتخاب رشت کی میاد ! اومده ؟! نمیاد ؟! میادش ؟!
من فقط تا 1 مهر(اخر شهریور) فرصت سربازی دارم ! 
سراسری و دانشگاه آزاد الان مشخص شده ..
سوال مشخصم اینه ک الان  این جواب انتخاب رشته پیام نور کی میاد برای این ک ثبت نام کنم و مدارک رو ببرم برای نظام وظیفه ؟؟
آیا ممکنه این فرایند به قدری طولانی بشه ک من غیبت بخورم و به 1 مهر برسه !
اگه بله راه چاره چیه ؟؟
آیا همون روز ک میاد و مدارک رو کامل کنم میتونم همون موارد رو ببرم برای نظام وظیفه !
خود نظام وظیفه هم پروسه داره بازم؟
قاطی کردم اصلاااااا !!!
لطفا اگه میشه رو این موارد منو راهنمایی کنید چون تو استرسم !*

----------


## milad 22

فکر میکنم باید دفترچه رو پست کنی بعدش ک جواب کنکور اومد ببری نظام وظیفه و معافیت تحصیلیتو بگیری

----------


## MR.Ali.F

اونایی که ورودی بهمن ماه هستن چی؟ منم گیج شدم بابت این سوال


> فکر میکنم باید دفترچه رو پست کنی بعدش ک جواب کنکور اومد ببری نظام وظیفه و معافیت تحصیلیتو بگیری

----------


## soheil2201

> *با سلام وخسته نباشید خدمت شما دوستان !
> من سال 97 اولین کنکورم بود
> سال 98 دومین کنکورم ک چیزی ک می خوام رو نشدم!
> واسه همین برای سال 99 تصمیم گرفتم بمونم اما با مشکل سربازی مواجه شدم بنابراین در دانشگاه پیام نور انتخاب رشتته کردم !
> اما اصلا نمیدونم جواب انتخاب رشت کی میاد ! اومده ؟! نمیاد ؟! میادش ؟!
> من فقط تا 1 مهر(اخر شهریور) فرصت سربازی دارم ! 
> سراسری و دانشگاه آزاد الان مشخص شده ..
> سوال مشخصم اینه ک الان  این جواب انتخاب رشته پیام نور کی میاد برای این ک ثبت نام کنم و مدارک رو ببرم برای نظام وظیفه ؟؟
> آیا ممکنه این فرایند به قدری طولانی بشه ک من غیبت بخورم و به 1 مهر برسه !
> ...


ببین دوست عزیز جواب پیام نور هم اومده.جواب ها تو یه روز میاد دیگه
شما پیام نور ثبت نام میکنی مدارک رو ایترنتی میفرستی (همه اینا رو الان برو تو سایت پیام نور بخون.ثبت نام شروع شده) بعد یه نامه میده دانشگاه. اونو میبری پلیس +10و میگی بهت معافیت موقت بده.بعدش دیگه خیالت راحت باشه.شهریه ثابت رو میدی و از طریق همون سایت پیام نور از پنل ربریت درخواست مرخضی میدی.دیگه کاری نداری تا ترم جدید ک یه شهریه دیگه میدی و بعد باید دوباره مرخضی بگیری.بعد یه جا ک قیوب شدی از پیام نور انصرااف میدی میری تونجا ثبت نام میکنی

----------


## MR.Ali.F

> ببین دوست عزیز جواب پیام نور هم اومده.جواب ها تو یه روز میاد دیگه
> شما پیام نور ثبت نام میکنی مدارک رو ایترنتی میفرستی (همه اینا رو الان برو تو سایت پیام نور بخون.ثبت نام شروع شده) بعد یه نامه میده دانشگاه. اونو میبری پلیس +10و میگی بهت معافیت موقت بده.بعدش دیگه خیالت راحت باشه.شهریه ثابت رو میدی و از طریق همون سایت پیام نور از پنل ربریت درخواست مرخضی میدی.دیگه کاری نداری تا ترم جدید ک یه شهریه دیگه میدی و بعد باید دوباره مرخضی بگیری.بعد یه جا ک قیوب شدی از پیام نور انصرااف میدی میری تونجا ثبت نام میکنی


پس نیازی به پست کردن دفترچه نیست؟

----------


## reyhanesarjaz

نه برادر منم همین مشکل داره بیشتر رشته های پیام نور داخل شهرهاا بدون ازمون بود هنوز نتیجه انتخاب رشته بدون ازمون سنجش نیومده

----------


## MehranWilson

من از دانشگاه ازاد پرسیدم گفت که تاریخ شروع به تحصیلت رو میزنن 1 مهر

----------


## irani7878

اقا منم همین مشکل رو داشتم ولی تازه دوستم بهم گفت که اصلا نمیخواد منتظر اعلام نتایج رشته های بر اساس سوابق تحصیلی بشی و میتونی بری پیام نور شهرتون وحضوری هر رشته ای رو ثبت نام کنی منم امروز رفتم و ثبت نام کردم و تمام

----------


## MR.Ali.F

کدوم شهر و کدوم دانشگاه؟

----------


## MehranWilson

> اقا منم همین مشکل رو داشتم ولی تازه دوستم بهم گفت که اصلا نمیخواد منتظر اعلام نتایج رشته های بر اساس سوابق تحصیلی بشی و میتونی بری پیام نور شهرتون وحضوری هر رشته ای رو ثبت نام کنی منم امروز رفتم و ثبت نام کردم و تمام


خب این تمامی که گفتی کارای معافیتت رو انجام دادی ؟

----------


## irani7878

> خب این تمامی که گفتی کارای معافیتت رو انجام دادی ؟


وقت نشد موند فردا!

----------


## MehranWilson

> وقت نشد موند فردا!


 :Yahoo (50):  اینقدرا هم بی در و پیکر نیست پیام نور
باید یه نتیجه ای از سنجش واسشون بیاد

----------


## alikhan2000

> *با سلام وخسته نباشید خدمت شما دوستان !
> من سال 97 اولین کنکورم بود
> سال 98 دومین کنکورم ک چیزی ک می خوام رو نشدم!
> واسه همین برای سال 99 تصمیم گرفتم بمونم اما با مشکل سربازی مواجه شدم بنابراین در دانشگاه پیام نور انتخاب رشتته کردم !
> اما اصلا نمیدونم جواب انتخاب رشت کی میاد ! اومده ؟! نمیاد ؟! میادش ؟!
> من فقط تا 1 مهر(اخر شهریور) فرصت سربازی دارم ! 
> سراسری و دانشگاه آزاد الان مشخص شده ..
> سوال مشخصم اینه ک الان  این جواب انتخاب رشته پیام نور کی میاد برای این ک ثبت نام کنم و مدارک رو ببرم برای نظام وظیفه ؟؟
> آیا ممکنه این فرایند به قدری طولانی بشه ک من غیبت بخورم و به 1 مهر برسه !
> ...


سلام موقع ثبت نام دانشگاه چه نیمسال اول . چه نیمسال دوم. خود مسئول آموزش واحد ثبت نام معافیت تورو از یک مهر میزنه.نگران نباش

----------


## irani7878

> اینقدرا هم بی در و پیکر نیست پیام نور
> باید یه نتیجه ای از سنجش واسشون بیاد


خوب اگه اینجوری که شما میگی باشه که همه بچه ها که سومین کنکور پیاپیشونه غیبت میخورن چون نتایج اوایل مهر میاد!

----------


## -Ali-

> اقا منم همین مشکل رو داشتم ولی تازه دوستم بهم گفت که اصلا نمیخواد منتظر اعلام نتایج رشته های بر اساس سوابق تحصیلی بشی و میتونی بری پیام نور شهرتون وحضوری هر رشته ای رو ثبت نام کنی منم امروز رفتم و ثبت نام کردم و تمام


اون کاری ک امروز کردی همون انتخاب رشته بود م من 15 روز پیش انجام دادم !!
ثبت نام فرق میکنه! طبق قانون جدید فقط سنجش متولی این کار شده و تو سابتشم قسمت پیام نور رو داره...
من خودمم کمک  میخوام دارم به تو کمک میکنم

----------


## -Ali-

> سلام موقع ثبت نام دانشگاه چه نیمسال اول . چه نیمسال دوم. خود مسئول آموزش واحد ثبت نام معافیت تورو از یک مهر میزنه.نگران نباش


*یعنی شما میگی هر وقت ک نتایج اومد(مثلا هفته اول مهر )
من با خیال راحت برم دانشگاه و فقط تاریخشو بزنم 1 مهر !
اونوقت این مدارک رو ببرم نظام وظیفه دیگه غیبت نمیخورم و معافیتمم قطعی شده ???
کار دیگه لازم نیست بکنم ک ???
درست میگم?
مثلا الان یکی اینجا گفت ک غیبت نخوری دفترچه بفرسم بعدش فلان کنم و.....

*

----------


## alikhan2000

> *یعنی شما میگی هر وقت ک نتایج اومد(مثلا هفته اول مهر )
> من با خیال راحت برم دانشگاه و فقط تاریخشو بزنم 1 مهر !
> اونوقت این مدارک رو ببرم نظام وظیفه دیگه غیبت نمیخورم و معافیتمم قطعی شده ???
> کار دیگه لازم نیست بکنم ک ???
> درست میگم?
> مثلا الان یکی اینجا گفت ک غیبت نخوری دفترچه بفرسم بعدش فلان کنم و.....
> 
> *


نه مشکلی نداره

----------


## reza2018

> اقا منم همین مشکل رو داشتم ولی تازه دوستم بهم گفت که اصلا نمیخواد منتظر اعلام نتایج رشته های بر اساس سوابق تحصیلی بشی و میتونی بری پیام نور شهرتون وحضوری هر رشته ای رو ثبت نام کنی منم امروز رفتم و ثبت نام کردم و تمام


خوب عزیز بخاطر این حرف تو من دوساعت از درس خودن زدم رفتم پیام نور،کاری که اونجا انجام میدن همون انتخاب رشته هست که ملت خودشون از طریق سایت سنجش هم میتونن انجام بدن وخیلی ها هم انجام دادن

----------


## MehranWilson

> خوب عزیز بخاطر این حرف تو من دوساعت از درس خودن زدم رفتم پیام نور،کاری که اونجا انجام میدن همون انتخاب رشته هست که ملت خودشون از طریق سایت سنجش هم میتونن انجام بدن وخیلی ها هم انجام دادن


 :Yahoo (79):  همه چیز تمام الکترونیک شده دیگه زمان ثبت نام حضوری تموم شده

----------


## khansar

من سال 95 پیام نور قبول شدم اون سال نتایج دیر اومد فک کنم 14 -15 مهر بود رفتم برای ثبت نام معافیت رو از یک مهر زدند

----------


## ahmadreza6564

سلام دوستان.
اعلام نتایج بدون ازمون پیام نور کی میاد؟چند روز بعدش باید بریم دانشگاه واسه ثبت نام؟

----------


## -Ali-

*از تمامی دوستانی ک در این تایپک شرکت کردند و منو کمک و یاری کردند صمیمانه ممنون و سپاسگزارم و امید وارم در تمام مراحل زندگیتان نیز همواره  در مسیر موفقیت و پیروزی باشید و هیچ وقت دغدغه و دل نگرانی  نداشته باشید.ممنون
با توجه به 
1.نظر و تجارب دوستان در این تایپک
2.اطلاعاتی ک به صورت حضوری از دانشگاه پیام نور گرفتم
3.اطلاعاتی که به صورت حضوری از سازمان نظام وظیفه (استان)
4.و در اخر صحبت با مسول پلیس +10 
 این جمع بندی و نظر قعطی نهایی مشخص شد :
نتایج و ثبت نام نهایی دانشگاه پیام نور هفته ی اول مهر(حداکثر آخر مهر) مشخص خواهد شد
**و در موقع  ثبت نام دانشگاه چه نیمسال اول . چه نیمسال دوم.  مسئول آموزش واحد(دانشگاه و به تبع آن نظام وظیفه) ثبت نام معافیت رو از یک مهر میزنه
و این یعنی شما تحت هیچ حالتی غیبت نمیخورید چون با این کار شما  در سیستم دانشگاه و نظام وظیفه , از 1 مهر دانشجو و مشغول به تحصیل بوده اید
و این موضوع* 
*ربطی به زمان ثبت نام و اعلام نتیحه دانشگاه*
* ندارد.
*
*( نوشتم برای دوستانی ک در شرایط من هستند)
*

----------


## -Ali-

> سلام موقع ثبت نام دانشگاه چه نیمسال اول . چه نیمسال دوم. خود مسئول آموزش واحد ثبت نام معافیت تورو از یک مهر میزنه.نگران نباش


*تشکر ویژه از شما** بابت راهنمایی دقیق و کامل.واقعا سپاسگزارم و آررزوی بهترین هارو برای شما دارم*

----------


## genzo

*و در موقع ثبت نام دانشگاه چه نیمسال اول . چه نیمسال دوم. مسئول آموزش واحد(دانشگاه و به تبع آن نظام وظیفه) ثبت نام معافیت رو از یک مهر میزنه
و این یعنی شما تحت هیچ حالتی غیبت نمیخورید چون با این کار شما در سیستم دانشگاه و نظام وظیفه , از 1 مهر دانشجو و مشغول به تحصیل بوده اید*

----------

